# DirecTV and Dish Network have formally asked for access to CSN Philly



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

More details to follow...


----------



## commodore_dude (Aug 25, 2008)

They need to ask for CSS and CSN Northwest while they're at it...


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

agreed. Allthough at least w/ CSS, if theres a game you want, just call their video prod. company and they'll send it to you.


----------



## sepaperson (Jan 17, 2010)

What will be interesting with CSN Philly will be if/when they give it to Dish/Direct if they also allow them to carry the overflow channel, Comcast Network, as well. It's used when there is an overlap of schedules especially during hockey and basketball season. Normally, the Phillies are relegated to it.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I'd have to assume Comcast Network (ex-CN8) will not be included in that because it's not a sports channel. 

Aren't the games carried on CN branded Comcast Sportsnet anyway?


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

I would assume that on cable systems, they move the 'xtra' games over to CN(8) but on satelite, they would move them to the "ALT" channels for DIsh, and the CSN-philly 2 channel on direct. Direct seems to have 2 channels for every RSN no matter whether the RSN has a "2" or not (MASN-2).

Our cable system used to put CSN 'xtra' games over on "News Channel 8". They've now added a new sports channel "Cox Sports TV" from Louisiana in which they put ANY over flow game from either CSN or MASN2. Whenever they're not doing a xtra game from the local RSNs, then we can see CST, except after midnight when they sell the channel to anyone who wants to pay for ad time.


----------



## sepaperson (Jan 17, 2010)

If there are two games scheduled for the same night, say Phillies and Flyers, one of them winds up on the Comcast Network HD, formerly CN8. if I remember correctly, there were 17 such occasions at the start of baseball season where this occurred.
Also, Comcast Network carries replays of Philadelphia-based games, the nightly sports talk show (Daily News Live) and some other Comcast SportsNet programming from around the country such as Chicago, California, etc. Other than that, it's paid programming.
FIOS here just started carrying the Comcast Network but not in HD.


----------

